# Best British Bodybuilders



## Mr Incredible

1)We all know Dorian is the most successeful we ever had, for what its worth I have him down as worth five of his six Olympia's but definitely moved the sport forward in terms of mass an condition; this is one of his best showings IMO;






2) Charles Clairmonte, awsome symetry, great poser,not quite th mass and condition of doza






3)Next Ian Harrison, and here's why, youngest pro ever, shocking good genetics, epic work ethic, his only failing? competiion prep and afew injuries but probaly better genetics than Dozza;






3) Al Beckles - one of te mos competitive bodybuilders, awsome longevity and consistnt quality






4) Old day Ron Colemn in terms o genetics - Shat on by politics ansd poor judging,






5) probably Peter Reid - 




Thoughts?


----------



## Milky

Clairemonte is one of my Faves of all time mate....


----------



## Mr Incredible

Clairmonte had a great look, just a bit more size and hardness and he would cleaned up, he did very well for himself though and shot plenty magazine covers. Ian was a huge guy with great genetics, bigger than dorian I woulda say but often over dieted and came in flat and to be honest didn't compete enough. Billy payne was another coulda been


----------



## Milky

Mr Incredible said:


> Clairmonte had a great look, just a bit more size and hardness and he would cleaned up, he did very well for himself though and shot plenty magazine covers. Ian was a huge guy with great genetics, bigger than dorian I woulda say but often over dieted and came in flat and to be honest didn't compete enough. Billy payne was another coulda been


Said this before, am mate of mine become friends with Billy Payne, he was a big inspiration to him.


----------



## tony10

i like james lewis. not in a gay way mind. :whistling:


----------



## Mr Incredible

Milky said:


> Said this before, am mate of mine become friends with Billy Payne, he was a big inspiration to him.


Yeah I know billy of old, silly bugger was the one that coulda done it, he, tony brown, ian harrison all used to train at each others gyms together.


----------



## Mr_S

all amazing physiques. but dorians back... its just insane


----------



## EXTREME

JD Dawodu, muscle on top of muscle, outmuscled Ernie easily but failed to nail his condition when it really mattered (at the Olympia etc).

Stuart Cameron, died at 25, google him, he won the Jnr NABBA Worlds at 19 and 20, nobody else has ever done that. He had insane potential, nobody in Britain would have stood with Stuart if he'd stayed on track and lived.

Brian Buchanan, look him up, he had size and shape, I never met him so can't say why he never went further.


----------



## leeds_01

is this best of all time then or currently?

currently what bout alvin small


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Mr Incredible said:


> 1)We all know Dorian is the most successeful we ever had, for what its worth I have him down as worth five of his six Olympia's but definitely moved the sport forward in terms of mass an condition; this is one of his best showings IMO;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Charles Clairmonte, awsome symetry, great poser,not quite th mass and condition of doza
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDixJWCgMEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzDixJWCgME[/uR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3)Next Ian Harrison, and here's why, youngest pro ever, shocking good genetics, epic work ethic, his only failing? competiion prep and afew injuries but probaly better genetics than Dozza;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Al Beckles - one of te mos competitive bodybuilders, awsome longevity and consistnt quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Old day Ron Colemn in terms o genetics - Shat on by politics ansd poor judging,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) probably Peter Reid -
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViqkRB7bu2U&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLFADBF5994AB214E7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?






The title says *Best British bodybuilders* doesn't it or am just still half asleep.


Any way if its best of British or UK id say flex lewis, Jd dawadu and ofco**** dozza.


If not British id say phill heath, shawn ray, Kevin levrone, flex wheeler and ronnie


----------



## Ts23

were does Eddie Elwood fit into there then ?


----------



## Chelsea

I have to agree that Dorian looked amazing in the 96 German Grand Prix, he looked ridiculously big and the level of conditioning was unbeatable.

True legend.


----------



## EXTREME

Eddie Elwwod doesn't fit in with the names mentioned here, Eddie was a monster, but the guys above are monsters with outstanding genetics.


----------



## fit1

Just seen this thread, i have to say after looking at those 2 youtube clips i disagree Eddie does fit in there he has to be at least in the top 5-10 in Britain, also the guy is over 6ft tall dont have a particularly large waist but looks like that without great genetics, i have to disagree unless ive missed something.


----------



## milzy

Ian is the best, massive quads, legs & wiggle wiggle music!


----------



## huge monguss

Mr_S said:


> all amazing physiques. but dorians back... its just insane


 :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Sulk

Are we talking just guys who are in the pro league?

Ive been a big fan of the physiques of two non pros Darren Ball and Sword for a while

They`re not up there on the stage with the Greens and Heaths no.... but for me great inspiration because they`re on a more attainable level on acheiving a goal... If that makes sense?


----------



## Mr Incredible

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> The title says *Best British bodybuilders* doesn't it or am just still half asleep.
> 
> Any way if its best of British or UK id say flex lewis, Jd dawadu and ofco**** dozza.
> 
> If not British id say phill heath, shawn ray, Kevin levrone, flex wheeler and ronnie


Yeah, all great


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Said this before, am mate of mine become friends with Billy Payne, he was a big inspiration to him.


My best mate growing up lived with Billy I went round his house when I was 17/18 he was one of the reasons I started training, trained the same gym in Huddersfield


----------

